# ISO Hamburger Patties Recipies



## Lococatlady (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any good hamburger patties recipes, not the same old, same old, and a good recipes for mashed potatoes.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 7, 2006)

try adding some worchestershire sauce and some drained rotel. 
ahhh,,,just thinking of it!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2006)

we'll need more info, lococatlady. what do you consider the same ol'? 

there's lots of spice combos to mix in. same goes for bread and veggies, but then you're really making meatloaf, and getting away from a burger.

have you ever stuffed goat's cheese, or mozarella or bleu cheese into a burger?


----------



## jkath (Sep 7, 2006)

oh I LOVE bleu cheese inside a burger patty! YUM!
Then, there's Paula Deen's burger - she makes 2 thin patties, puts a pat of butter on one, then closes up with the other patty. moist!

Another idea for burgers is to spice up your patty with taco seasoning, minced onions and some hot sauce. Grill, then dress up the burger with avocado slices, pepper jack cheese and a tomato slice.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are a few ideas:

PEPPERONI PIZZA - cover w pepperoni mozzarella & pizza sauce.
GREEK - top w herbed Feta, black olives & onions.
CAESAR - Caesar dressing, romaine & avacado
BROCCO - Blend of melted cheddar & cooked broccoli
GYRO - White onions, tomato, yogurt cucumber dressing
BLUE MOON - Bleu cheese, sauteed mushrooms, lettuce tomato on onion bun.
BISTRO - carmelized onions, Brie, bacon on walnut bun.
BAO-WOW - Chili seasoned beef w soy-ginger mayo & slaw on the side.
CHICAGO - Sweet relish, onion, ketchup, mustard, hot peppers
FRENCH BISTRO - Top w walnuts, Gruyere, garlic mustard mayo on French roll.
STICKY BURGER - Spread w peanut butter, bacon & Jack cheese
OLIVE FESTIVAL - Stuff w mozzarella, pizza sauce cover w sliced black & green olives.
SHRIMPY BURGER - mini grilled burger decorated w cream cheese, cocktail sauce, chopped shrimp
ROWDY REUBEN - Smother w melted Swiss, thousand island dressing & coleslaw on marble rye
EARTH & TURF - top w porcini mushrooms, grilled zucchini, sweet red bell pepper
THAI-COBB - Avacado, tomato, sprouts, peanut dressing
HORSERADISH GARLIC - onions, garlic, horseradish
TRATTORIA - roasted red bell peppers, pesto, mayo, mozzarella on Focaccia.
CORDON BLEU - sliced ham, swiss & dijon
BIG ISLAND - stuff w mozzarella, top w canadian bacon & pineapple
SANTA FE - brush w chili puree, bean dip, guacomole, sour cream
TEX-MEX - pile w guacomole, onion, bacon
GINGER ISLAND - Mix uncooked beef w soy sauce, ginger, cilantro, sesame oil & grill.
GARDEN - beef mixed w onions, beets & potatoes, topped w dilled sour cream
WEST INDIES - beef mixed w cilantro, garlic, lime juice & curry powder, cumin, allspice & hot sauce. Grill, accent w mango chutney.
PESTO - Cooked spinach, mozzarella & pesto sauce on top of patty
APHRODISIAC - Grillled patty, lovingly stuffed w oysters, dressed w steak sauce
CALIFORNIA - Top w chopped walnuts, garlic, black pepper mixed into beef & grilled. Top w guacomole, lettuce, brick cheese & red onion.
Bruchetta Burger: Complement your burger with thickly sliced fresh tomatoes, chopped fresh basil and thick slices of mozzarella on toasted garlic French bread.
California Burger: Hamburger patty topped with grilled onions, sliced avocado and alfalfa sprouts served on walnut bread.
Chipotle Burger: Mix 2 Tbsp. canned chipotle peppers mashed with a fork into a puree with 1/2 cup mayonnaise. Spread on toasted buns and top with burger patty and cheddar cheese.
Green Chile Olé Burger: Spread a toasted onion roll with ranch style dressing, top with a burger patty, grilled onions, canned chopped green chilies, and pepper jack cheese.
Pepperoni Pizza Burger: Add sliced pepperoni, Mozzarella cheese and pizza sauce to a hamburger patty. Serve on a toasted French roll.
Rueben Burger: Place burger patty along with sauerkraut and Swiss cheese on marble rye bread that has been spread with Thousand Island dressing. Butter outside of sandwich and grill in a skillet until bread is toasted and cheese is melted.
Tex-Mex Bean Burger: Spread toasted bun with refried beans. Add a layer of crushed corn tortilla chips. Top with hamburger patty, a slice of cheddar cheese and salsa.
Worcestershire Burger: Saute sliced mushrooms and sweet onions in Worcestershire sauce. Serve the burger open faced with the mushroom and onion mixture piled high.


----------



## NZDoug (Sep 7, 2006)

Burger link, unlike sausage links 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/better-burger-23355.html


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, after all those ideas like mine sometimes just with butter and salt & pepper !


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 7, 2006)

The less handling the better. Moist/juicy burgers
Don't overcook. Should be at least pink.
Don't use too lean a grind of meat. 
Two thin patties--a lump of blue cheese between.


----------



## Lococatlady (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks everybody for all of the suggestions.  Maybe I will try every one of them!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 7, 2006)

Add Alittle A-1 /onion/ Or Lipton onion Soup Mix...


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mashed potatoes*

Instead of butter and sour cream in the mashed potatoes, try using 4 or so ounces of cream cheese, 1/4 cup Ranch dressing mix, and pepper to taste.  After you have mashed up the potatoes add about 4 diced up green onions.  I thin you'll like them.


----------



## tropical cooker (Sep 9, 2006)

*Burgers cooked well done.*

My understanding is that ground beef should be cooked through well done until there is no pink. I forgot the temp...160F or something like that. The reason that ground beef should be cooked more than a steak is that there is a lot more surface area in ground beef. Also more chances of contamination of this surface area due to more processing of ground beef than a steak.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Sep 9, 2006)

*Mashed Tatties*



			
				Lococatlady said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any good hamburger patties recipes, not the same old, same old, and a good recipes for mashed potatoes.


For mashed tatties, I peel how ever many you need, say 6, then I boil until tender, with a dash of salt, after they are tender, I mash them with butter,cream or milk,pepper, and the special ingrediant,mayo, or mayonaisse,for people who do not know, and a bit of garlic,or onions,thinly diced, if you want,you do not have to use these, but mayo is the greatest, everyone says they are the best, but I dont know as my son and I are used to the mayo, we love it, but I am willing to here anyone elses oppinion, and there ideas and new resipies. Parsley and chives are an other great ingredient.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Mashed potatoes, make your mashed potatoes by adding some butter and milk. Then dice up onion,red pepper, green pepper and garlic and cook in butter until tender and add to potatoes.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 12, 2007)

For Mashed spuds I always do my fav. recipie then add extras later.  First I cook potatoes in boiling salted water,then when cooked I mash with a good dollop of butter or Margarine,then add some milk or cream,for a nice creamy texture,add some pepper( a good shake of that ), then one of my secrets is a good dollop of mayonaise(or if you dont like mayo, some sour cream, I love mayo), mixing all the time after each ingrediant, once it is all mixed together and is nice and creamy, keeping on a low heat, just to keep warm, add what ever else you like. Such as: small diced onion,shallots or spring onion,diced ham or cooked bacon (very finely diced),some curry(yummy thats is really nice)parsley or chives,grated cheese, parmy is really yummy,or one of my favourites is canned tuna or salmon its so nice, you can really add what ever you like, whatever takes your fancy, try anything as long as it is still creamy when you are finished, you will love it. We are having parsley mash tonite with grilled chicken and corn cob ( YUMM ), I hope these ideas will help, please let me know what u think, I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Constance (Mar 12, 2007)

Pat about a handful of good burger or ground chuck into a patty about 5-6 inches in diameter, and about 1 to 1-1/4 inch thick. Salt & pepper one side, and put that side toward the heat, whatever the source. Do not move until bottom is nicely browned and burger looks cooked 1/2 of the way through. Turn, and salt and pepper the other side. Partially cover with lid. When done, remove from pan, top with cheese of your choice, and cover with lid until the cheese is melted. 

"I like mine with lettuce and tomato...
Heinz 57 and French-fried potatoes...
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer...
Good Gawd Almighty, which way do I steer???"


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ive tried so many recipes but a lot of them mask the flavor of the beef. You want something that enhances the flavor rather than mask it. I know a lot of people like to put bread soaked in milk in their burger meat but i dont' like this at all. I think it starts to taste like meat loaf rather than a good burger. All i do is to take the meat and mix it with garlic flavored teraki (maybe a little extra granulated garlic) and salt and pepper. I think grill it over charcoal with mesquite and then top it with applewood smoked bacon, tomato and some chipotle mayonnaise and i don't think you can get any better.

Ncage


----------



## bushy (Mar 12, 2007)

OK -

A topic on which I can actually contribute!

First:
Because E. coli et al contamination occurs on the _surface_ of a cut, and grinding ensures that the surface gets buried deep within the pattie, NEVER let any portion of the pattie stay pink - unless you're feeling overly healthy, and are looking for a challenge - 160F all the way through (as the Jack-in-the-Box chain found out after killing a couple of kids (thier operating procedures, again, IIRC, actually called for keeping the grill cool to improve profit margin - raw meat is cheaper to produce than cooked meat)).
Note: Yes, with solid chunks of meat, searing the surface will kill any/all potential E. coli bugs - so, for those who like their meat on the raw side, stick with stuff which is not ground.

And, from a really great burger joint that had a bad business plan (Hippo Burger, SF, CA):

Second:
20% fat. Period. I don't care what you are thinking, a good burger is not healthy. I was taught to evaluate meat by looking for "marbling" - anyone else remember that fat=good?

Third:
Minimum handling - just enough to create the pattie - any more will bruise it.
(I'm just reporting what the man said, I have no idea how one could "bruise" dead muscle).

Finally:
Sear both sides (2-5 secs, IIRC), than reduce to medium heat. 

I will now go back to lurking, and, hopefully, learning...


----------

